# Funny MMA Math



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

How funny is it that Hendo, who lost to Jake Shields, who is now fighting at 170 pounds, is fighting for a title at 205 pounds.

Kinda crazy when you think about it. Jake Shields is a pretty big guy and makes it all the way down to 170. What would he look like at 205? What would Hendo look like at 170 (or we he have to chop off his jaw to make weight)?










Sounds quite hilarious when you say "the guy challenging for the 205 lb title lost to a 170 lber. Oh, and he is basically fighting a future HW".

Don't forget too than Hendo has competed at HW. ******* legend.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's just proof that Jake is the most underrated guy in the sport, doesn't get no where near the respect he deserves.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love MMA math. 

Kimbo-Alexander-Jardine-Liddell-Wanderlei-Rampage-Hendo-Fedor

Kimbo is the P4P king!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Well... to be fair, Jake Sheilds is a 185er... which is what he fought at last night and I'm pretty sure where he intends to stay. Sure he can to 170, but his fram is much more suited for MW. Dan Henerson is also a natural 185er, he is so awesome that he's able to complete at 205 but make no mistake, he's built for 185. Take a look and he and Sonnen standing together some time, Sonnen is a far larger man. Point being, Henderson losing to Jake is just one middle weight losing to another.

As far as challenging for the 205 title, well that's just something that Dan has earned simply based on his career and the streak he is currently on. Plus, it's an easy sell for the UFC, and we all know he has just as good a chance of beating Jon as anyone else... which is to say very little in all honesty.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Haha that is awesome. clearly kimbo i pound for pound king



BrianRClover said:


> Well... to be fair, Jake Sheilds is a 185er... which is what he fought at last night and I'm pretty sure where he intends to stay. Sure he can to 170, but his fram is much more suited for MW. Dan Henerson is also a natural 185er, he is so awesome that he's able to complete at 205 but make no mistake, he's built for 185. Take a look and he and Sonnen standing together some time, Sonnen is a far larger man. Point being, Henderson losing to Jake is just one middle weight losing to another.
> 
> As far as challenging for the 205 title, well that's just something that Dan has earned simply based on his career and the streak he is currently on. Plus, it's an easy sell for the UFC, and we all know he has just as good a chance of beating Jon as anyone else... which is to say very little in all honesty.


Ya that is true i didnt really say that right. i meant shields fought at 170. i was just thinking how funny itd be to see a hendo at a light weight haha.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Anderson Silva - Ryo Chonan - Phil Baroni - Frank Shamrock - Nick Diaz.

Nick Diaz is the greatest of all time.

Smoke weed erry day.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Anderson Silva > griffen> shogun> overeem> Brock lesnar= silva UFC heavyweight champion


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor



:thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dan Hardy > Akhiro Gono > Gegard Mousasi > Mark Hunt > Tsuyoshi Kohsaka > Fedor Emelianenko.

Dan Hardy GOAT.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

*Fedor Emelianenko* < *Dan Henderson* < *Anderson Silva* < Daiju Takase < Minowa < Min Soo Kim < Bob Sapp

*Bas Rutten* < *Frank Shamrock* < *Tito Ortiz* < *Vitor Belfort* < *Randy Couture* < *Chuck Liddell* < Jeremy Horn < Kiyoshi Tamura < Bob Sapp

*Georges St. Pierre* < *Matt Hughes* < *BJ Penn* < *Nick Diaz* < Jeremy Jackson < Shonie Carter < Pat Miletich < Kiyoshi Tamura < Bob Sapp

*Royce Gracie* < *Kazushi Sakuraba* < Kiyoshi Tamura < Bob Sapp

Bob Sapp P4P Greatest (in less moves than Nick Diaz) screw the weed eat the burgers


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


Okay that one is freaking epic!


Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't really think straight right now, but Machida fighting BJ Penn must be able to produce something?


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


now thats fkn funny


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I love MMA math.
> 
> Kimbo-Alexander-Jardine-Liddell-Wanderlei-Rampage-Hamill-Jones
> 
> Kimbo is the P4P king!


Fixed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Kalib Starnes > Chris Leben > Jorge Rivera > Nate Quarry

Kalib Starnes > Nate Quarry


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


you have failed. :thumbsdown: you must stay in the corner until you find the flaw in your math.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

oldfan said:


> you have failed. :thumbsdown: you must stay in the corner until you find the flaw in your math.


Im on it!

EDIT:

Ok I redid it...

Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Matt Linland -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Filho -> Melvin Manhoef -> Mark Hunt -> Mirko Cro Cop -> Josh Barnett -> Big Nog -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Im on it!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...












You must remember the law :thumb02:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Brock Larson > Mike Pyle > John Hathaway > Diego Sanchez > Karo Parisyan > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva

All in UFC or Pride


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't understand this thread.

I'm out.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

StandThemUp said:


> I don't understand this thread.
> 
> I'm out.


You really don't get it?

If you really don't understand, take hitorgethit's last post as an example. The first fighter he posted Urijah Faber (then comes the greater sign in math >) meaning Urijan Faber beat Jens pulver...and so on. So each fighter he listed beat the next guy.

The point of MMA math, is to demonstrate as a pun/joke that by Urijah faber beating Jens and jens beating bj and so forth, that Urijah can beat Fedor. Obviously we know that won't happen but it's still funny.



HitOrGetHit said:


> Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Matt Linland -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Filho -> Melvin Manhoef -> Mark Hunt -> Mirko Cro Cop -> Josh Barnett -> Big Nog -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor


Now this is truly epic ^^


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Ryo Chonan < Hayato Sakurai < Luciano Azevedo < Jose Aldo < Urijah Faber < *Dominic Cruz*

Ryo Chonan < Hayato Sakurai < Luciano Azevedo < *Jose Aldo*

Ryo Chonan < Daijiro Matsui < Quinton Jackson < Lyoto Machida < B.J. Penn < Diego Sanchez < Clay Guida < Anthony Pettis < *Ben Henderson*

Ryo Chonan < Anderson Silva < Carlos Newton < Shonie Carter < Matt Serra < *Georges St Pierre*

Ryo Chonan < *Anderson Silva*

Ryo Chonan < Daijiro Matsui < Quinton Jackson < Matt Hammill < *Jon Jones*

Ryo Chonan < Daijiro Matsui < Quinton Jackson < Lyoto Machida < Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou < Joaquim Ferreira < *Junior Dos Santos*

When you're the best fighter in the world, they don't call you great, they call you RYO CHONAN!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> Ryo Chonan < Hayato Sakurai < Luciano Azevedo < Jose Aldo < Urijah Faber < *Dominic Cruz*
> 
> Ryo Chonan < Hayato Sakurai < Luciano Azevedo < *Jose Aldo*
> 
> ...


hahahahaha just noticed you posted all the UFC champs. :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Serra > Georges St. Pierre > Jake Shields > Dan Henderson > Fedor Emelianenko.

We've got a new GOAT. J-Lau!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Shortnsweet universal formula = Philip Miller > anyone


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think you made a mistake Oldy. What you meant to say is leg kicks from St. Legkicker Rob Emmerson > everyone.



dlxrevolution said:


> Ryo Chonan < Hayato Sakurai < Luciano Azevedo < Jose Aldo < Urijah Faber < *Dominic Cruz*
> 
> Ryo Chonan < Hayato Sakurai < Luciano Azevedo < *Jose Aldo*
> 
> ...


Wow this is pretty amazing. Proof that Ryo Chonan is the Goat? according to MMA math, which never fails, he has beaten all the ufc champs.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Denis Kang > Marvin Eastman > Alan Belcher > Rousimar Palhares > Jeremy Horn > Chuck Liddell > Shogun Rua > Forrest Griffin > Rampage Jackson > Dan Henderson > Fedor


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Mike Brown > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Melvin Guillard > Fabricio Camoes > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Kenny Florian > Clay Guida > Anthony Pettis > Ben Henderson

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > GSP

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > Ricardo Almeida > Ryo Chonnan > Anderson Silva

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > Royce Gracie > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Quinton Jackson > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones

Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > Royce Gracie > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Mauricio Rua > Lyoto Machida > Sokoudjou > Jaoquim Ferreira > Junior Dos Santos

*CODY MCKENZIE FOR NEXT UFC UNDISPUTED CHAMPION CHAMPION!*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Anyone wanna check it? :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Jesus man did you do that yourself??? That must have taken forever! I'm with K R Y...anyone actually gonna check that out? lol

If it's true that may be the most epic mma math of all time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: what the.. Also:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

funkasaurus said:


> Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Mike Brown > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz
> 
> Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Melvin Guillard > Fabricio Camoes > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo
> 
> ...





Rauno said:


> :laugh: what the.. Also:


Phillip miller > Jake shields > Robbie Lawler > Chris lytle > Matt Serra > Eves edwards > Cody Mckensie.


Like I said...





oldfan said:


> Shortnsweet universal formula = Philip Miller > anyone



Phillip Miller = undefeated GOAT


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

K R Y said:


> *Bisping*>Denis Kang > Marvin Eastman > Alan Belcher > Rousimar Palhares > Jeremy Horn > Chuck Liddell > Shogun Rua > Forrest Griffin > Rampage Jackson > Dan Henderson > Fedor


:cool02:




Rauno said:


>


Everytime... This gets me everytime!


*Rob Emerson* > Manny Gamburyan > Jorge Santiago > Jeremy Horn > Chael Sonnen > Paulo Filho > Melvin Manhoef > Mark Hunt > Mirko Cro Cop > Josh Barnett > Big Nog > Fabricio Werdum > Fedor


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

AJClark said:


> :cool02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSS St. Legkicker, I knew it!


*Rob Emerson* > Keita Nakamura > Yoshiyuki Yoshida > Jon Koppenhaver > Roger Huerta > Clay Guida > Nate Diaz > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Serra > _Georges St-Pierre._

Rob Emerson is the greatest ever and clearly would beat GSP.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Rauno said:


> :laugh: what the.. Also:


This made my day! I HONESTLY hope they NEVER cut Cody McKenzie!! He's awesome!!

I tried to rep you Rauno, but I gotta spread a little :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> Fedor
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


*Fedor > Mirco Cro Cop > Wanderlei Silva > Quinton Jackson > Lyoto Machida > Rashad Evans > Phil Davis > Tim Boetch > Hector Lombard > Brian Ebersole > Chris Lytle > Matt Serra > GSP > Sean Sherk > Clay Guida > Takanori Gomi > Tyson Griffin > Hermes Franca > Mike Brown > *Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> *Fedor*

Conclusion: FEDOR IS BETTER THAN FEDOR!!!

MMA-nCEPTION!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My head is spinning!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> *Fedor > Mirco Cro Cop > Wanderlei Silva > Quinton Jackson > Lyoto Machida > Rashad Evans > Phil Davis > Tim Boetch > Hector Lombard > Brian Ebersole > Chris Lytle > Matt Serra > GSP > Sean Sherk > Clay Guida > Takanori Gomi > Tyson Griffin > Hermes Franca > Mike Brown > *Urijah Faber -> Jens Pulver -> BJ Penn -> Diego Sanchez -> Joe Riggs -> Nick Diaz -> Robbie Lawler -> Jeremy Horn -> Chael Sonnen -> Paulo Fihlo -> Dennis Kang -> Akihiro Gono -> Gegard Mousasi -> Sokoudjo -> Little Nog -> Alistair Overeem -> Fabricio Werdum -> *Fedor*
> 
> Conclusion: FEDOR IS BETTER THAN FEDOR!!!
> 
> MMA-nCEPTION!!! :laugh:


You sir, understand the awesome power of MMATH. 

an MMA teseract.raise01:

and yet the shortnsweet formula remains supreme.

Phillip Miller > Jake Shields > Dan Henderson > Fedor. :smoke02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> *Benson Henderson* > *Donald Cerrone* > *Melvin Guillard* > Jeremy Stephens > Marcus Davis > Shonie Carter > Matt Serra > GSP > Sean Sherk > Benji Radach > Bristol Marunde > Rich Attonito > Rafael Natal > *Kupier* > *Jared Hamman* > Hikaru Sato > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva > *Yushin Okami* > *Buddy Roberts* > Tony Lopez > Ruben Villareal > Don Frye > Ken Shamrock > Masakatsu Funaki > Ikuhisa Minowa > Phil Baroni > Dave Menne > Dennis Hallman > Matt Hughes > GSP > *Jake Shields* > *Ed Herman *> David Menne > Dennis Hallman > Matt Hughes > Sean Sherk > Evan Dunham > *Nik Lentz* > *Eiji Mitsuoka* > Gleison Tibau > Caol Uno > Dennis Hallman > Matt Hughes > BJ Penn > Jens Pulver > Cole Escovedo > Michael McDonald > Vaughn Lee > Norifumi Yamamoto > Rani Yahya > Eddie Wineland > Will Campuzano > Tim Snyder > *Erik Perez* > *Ken Stone* > *Dustin Pague* > Jared Papazian > Abel Cullum > Akiyo-Nishiura > Hideo Tokoro > Darren Uyenoyama > Norifumi Yamamoto > Bibiano Fernandes > Joachim Hansen > Takanori Gomi > Tyson Griffin > Urijah Faber > Raphael Assunção > Jameel Massouh > *Chico Camus* > Dustin Pague > Steve Deangelis > Felipe Arantes > Antonio Carvalho > Hatsu Hioki > George Roop > Chan Sung Jung > Dustin Poirer > *Max Hollaway* > *Justin Lawrence* > John Cofer > Gert Kocani > Diego Brandao > *Dennis Bermudez *> *Tommy Hayden* > Dustin Neece > Jeremy Ashley > Eric Wisely > Hermes Franca > Nate Diaz > Gray Maynard > *Frankie Edgar*


Benson Henderson > Frankie Edgar

+ 

Everyone on the UFC 150 card > Frankie Edgar


----------

